# Menards Crazy Days Sale 27 Ton Splitter



## Huntindog1 (Feb 7, 2014)

$300 rebate offer get it for $899


----------



## muncybob (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks like a good deal. In my experience you can't go wrong with a Kohler engine.


----------



## webie (Feb 7, 2014)

Thats a great price .  Just a bit of information I beleave and I could be wrong that that kohler engine is made in China .  I lost my job working for Kohler  Co.  ( a different division )  to them building factories and there products overseas , mainly china . But then  who actually does make motors here ?
  Is there a brand name on that splitter ?


----------



## mstoelton (Feb 7, 2014)

Note: the $300 rebate comes as a "Menards credit Check" that can only be used in store for additional purchases.

FYI


----------



## 740jsmayle (Feb 7, 2014)

Name brand on the splitter is DHT.        Dirty Hand Tools             . ditryhandtools.com


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Feb 7, 2014)

Great price, looks like a Speeco.

I paid $1250 for my 28 ton Speeco.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 7, 2014)

mstoelton said:


> Note: the $300 rebate comes as a "Menards credit Check" that can only be used in store for additional purchases.
> 
> FYI


Those credit checks aren't for everyone but when I bought my Forest King 22 ton splitter from Menards it was on sale for $900 minus a $200 rebate in the form of a credit check, but I knew I was going to be buying a appliance soon from them so it worked for me. I haven't seen this splitter at the store yet but I'll have to look for it the next time I make the trip.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 7, 2014)

I think there used to be a lot of engines made here in Wisconsin at one time. Briggs, Kohler, Wisconsin, Tecumseh and Harley Davidson. Some of them are made over seas now but I doubt Harley would ever go that route of course...


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 7, 2014)

The name of the splitter is Wisconsin Cheesy! Dirty Hand Tools, Lmao...


----------



## Badger (Feb 8, 2014)

Just picked one up...  So much for my Fiskars work out.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 8, 2014)

I think most of the splitters are made by MTD still. They just build them to different specs for different companies. 

It is sad to see so many Chinese products on things now.


----------



## lindnova (Feb 8, 2014)

Dang.  I just bought my Huskee 2 months ago.  I like the Huskee, but wish it had a different engine with a larger gas tank and the engine on the other side.  This DHT looks very similar to the Huskee/Speeco, but has a couple of the features I would like.


----------



## bmblank (Feb 9, 2014)

If I see the picture correctly the operator has to lift the rounds over the axle to use this splitter (assuming  horizontal use)... That seems silly to me. In fact most new models are similar. I hate that.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 9, 2014)

bmblank said:


> If I see the picture correctly the operator has to lift the rounds over the axle to use this splitter (assuming  horizontal use)... That seems silly to me. In fact most new models are similar. I hate that.


It looks that way from the angle it's at but it has room on the side of the axle to work in. Like this one.


----------



## CenterTree (Feb 9, 2014)

Badger said:


> Just picked one up...  So much for my Fiskars work out.



Did it come with a pair of UPSIZED pants for you? Maybe a LONGER belt too?


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 9, 2014)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I think most of the splitters are made by MTD still. They just build them to different specs for different companies.
> 
> It is sad to see so many Chinese products on things now.


That's from us being spoiled by their cheap labor and low cost products. We buy it so they make it. Mexico has even lost jobs to China.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 9, 2014)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I think most of the splitters are made by MTD still. They just build them to different specs for different companies.
> 
> It is sad to see so many Chinese products on things now.



There is a family of MTD clones:  MTD, YardMan, Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt, and a couple others that share the same design.  Huskee/SpeeCo/Oregon/DHT/Bad Boy seen in big box stores are NOT made by MTD.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 9, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> There is a family of MTD clones:  MTD, YardMan, Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt, and a couple others that share the same design.  Huskee/SpeeCo/Oregon/DHT/Bad Boy seen in big box stores are NOT made by MTD.


My a Forest. King isn't made by them.


----------



## cre73 (Feb 12, 2014)

I do not believe these are of the MTD clones. Over on Arborist site a rep from the company has been keeping a thread going and listening to suggestions. From what I understand they have even done some modifications suggested by members.


----------

